# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  ترکیب رابط کاربری سطح بالا و پایین

## \\f-o-r //

با سلام در مورد ترکیب رابط کاربری سطح بالا و پایین از دوستان کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> با سلام در مورد ترکیب رابط کاربری سطح بالا و پایین از دوستان کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه


 بله
سواتون چیه؟
حتما میخواین یه تکس باکس سطح بالا داشته باشین؟ :چشمک:

----------


## \\f-o-r //

منظورم استفاده ی به طور مثال ImageItem در canvas هاست

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> منظورم استفاده ی به طور مثال ImageItem در canvas هاست


 تقریبا تمام سطح بالا هارو میشه توی سطح پایین استفاده کرد.

مثلا شما تکس باکس سطح پایین کشیدین،با کلیک رووش،میره یه تکس باکس سطح بالا میاره.

حالا همین رو بسط بدین واسه ImageItem

نمیشه مثلا یک دوم تصویر سطح بالا باشه،نصف دیگش سطح پایین.

البته 1% مطمئن نیسم.یه تست کنید این رو:
یه فرم سطح بالا،مثل همین ImageItem بکشید،بعد خط زیریش،یک دهُم از تصویر رو کانواسی بکشید.
ببینید میاد رووش؟

----------


## mahdi68

Canvas یا بوم نقاشی ! اسمش روش هست میتونید هر چیزی روش نقاشی کنید مثل تکست باکس و ... یک مستطیل میکشین بعد وردی روی اون رسم میکنید و ... واسه خودتون یک لایبرری مینویسین و باهاش برنامه های شکیل و زیبا تولید میکنید . ترکیب اعناصر سطح بالا با پایین زیاد جالب نیست به نظر من

----------

